# Quote to Character Game



## MRGisevil (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok, so the point of this game is just as it sounds. Match the quote to the character, then list a quote of your own!

Example:

"Only rich executive guys like me can afford a hat like that. Wait a minute... I'm a guy like me!"


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't know the answer but his will be a fun thread.  Good idea.


----------



## Paul (Oct 31, 2007)

Homer Simpson?



"Smokey, my friend, you are entering a world of pain."


----------



## Marc (Oct 31, 2007)

Paul said:


> Homer Simpson?
> 
> 
> 
> "Smokey, my friend, you are entering a world of pain."



Walter Zopcjeck.... I have no idea how to spell his last name.

Oh, and I think there should be a stipulation that no Google searches or IMBD use is allowed, honor system I guess.  That'd make it too easy.

"A flute with no holes is not a flute... and a donut with no hole, is a danish."


----------



## Paul (Oct 31, 2007)

Marc said:


> Walter Zopcjeck.... I have no idea how to spell his last name.
> 
> Oh, and I think there should be a stipulation that no Google searches or IMBD use is allowed, honor system I guess.  That'd make it too easy.
> 
> "A flute with no holes is not a flute... and a donut with no hole, is a danish."



Agreed. Hence the ? at the end. I'm pretty-much guessing.

Walter Sobchak is correct. Figured I'd start easy, as did you.

Ty Webb - Chevy Chase in Caddyshack, for the uninformed. :smile:

"1970 Pontiac Firebird. The car I've always wanted and now I have it. I rule!  "


----------



## Marc (Oct 31, 2007)

Paul said:


> Agreed. Hence the ? at the end. I'm pretty-much guessing.
> 
> Walter Sobchak is correct. Figured I'd start easy, as did you.
> 
> ...



Crap!  I have no idea the name of Kevin Spacy's character in American Beauty.  I defer to the experts.


----------



## Paul (Oct 31, 2007)

Marc said:


> Crap!  I have no idea the name of Kevin Spacy's character in American Beauty.  I defer to the experts.



Lester Burnham, close enough fire away....


----------



## Marc (Oct 31, 2007)

Sweet.

"That was close!  Darn near lost a $400 hand cart!"


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 31, 2007)

tagert from blazing saddles

I don't want to talk to you no more you empty-headed animal food trough wiper!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 31, 2007)

Finch from [i[American Pie[/i]  " Oh...............Stifler's Mom!"


----------



## drjeff (Oct 31, 2007)

Also from American Pie, one of the classics of the modern teen movie, Michelle Flaherty "And one time at band camp I stuck a flute in my  "


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 1, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> tagert from blazing saddles
> 
> I don't want to talk to you no more you empty-headed animal food trough wiper!!!!



The Frenchman in "Monty Python and the Holy Grail"?


----------



## ckofer (Nov 1, 2007)

_Yeah. Let's go get sushi and not pay._


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 1, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> The Frenchman in "Monty Python and the Holy Grail"?




You got it! :beer::beer: Your quote.


----------



## Brettski (Nov 1, 2007)

"It's dangerous you being here in the frozen food isle"

"Why's that?"

"You could melt all this stuff"


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 1, 2007)

Brettski said:


> "It's dangerous you being here in the frozen food isle"
> 
> "Why's that?"
> 
> "You could melt all this stuff"



Vinny in My Blue Heaven.  Love that movie.  

Next,

"Back in '82, I used to be able to throw a pigskin a quarter mile."


----------



## Brettski (Nov 1, 2007)

longest yard?


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 1, 2007)

Brettski said:


> longest yard?



Nope


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 1, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Vinny in My Blue Heaven.  Love that movie.
> 
> Next,
> 
> "Back in '82, I used to be able to throw a pigskin a quarter mile."



Uncle Rico in Napolean Dynamite


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 1, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Uncle Rico in Napolean Dynamite



You got it!  I bet Uncle Rico can throw a football over that mountain.


----------



## Paul (Nov 1, 2007)

ckofer said:


> _Yeah. Let's go get sushi and not pay._



Duke - Repo Man

"Two days ago, I saw a vehicle that'd haul that tanker, you wanna get out of here? Talk to me."


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 1, 2007)

Paul said:


> Duke - Repo Man
> 
> "Two days ago, I saw a vehicle that'd haul that tanker, you wanna get out of here? Talk to me."



Mel Gibson Mad Max 2.


"Sssh- listen. Do you smell something?"


----------



## Brettski (Nov 1, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Mel Gibson Mad Max 2.
> 
> 
> "Sssh- listen. Do you smell something?"



Ghostbuster

Watched that last night

"Are you Drunk or something?"

"No Drunk is more fun"


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 1, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Ghostbuster
> 
> Watched that last night



Nice one. I only knew the Mad Max one because we had an argument the other day on teh naming/numbering of teh films, and I read most of the "notable quotes" on IMDB


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 2, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Ghostbuster
> 
> Watched that last night
> 
> ...



I know I've seen this quote used on this forum before, but I have no idea what its from...


----------



## Paul (Nov 2, 2007)

It was bugging me, so I had to look it up. 

I'm not gonna answer, though.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 2, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> You got it! :beer::beer: Your quote.



"I think he might help.  He did help ann lose weight."

"Peter, She's anorexic."

"Yeah.  I know.  He's really good."


----------



## Birdman829 (Nov 2, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> "I think he might help.  He did help ann lose weight."
> 
> "Peter, She's anorexic."
> 
> "Yeah.  I know.  He's really good."



Office Space. Peter and Samir.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 2, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Office Space. Peter and Samir.



Very Nice.  "Samir...Nagah, nagahh. Nahgonnawork here anymore!"

Your quote?


----------



## Birdman829 (Nov 2, 2007)

Gonna go a little recent here on this quote:

A "You do well in school?"

B "Yeah."

A "Good. So did I. They call that a paradox."


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 5, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Gonna go a little recent here on this quote:
> 
> A "You do well in school?"
> 
> ...



Was it that Sean Connery character from Finding Forester? (I'll take swords for 600 Alex)


----------



## Brettski (Nov 5, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Ghostbuster
> 
> Watched that last night
> 
> ...



Hold on, you can't go ahead until you get this one


----------



## koreshot (Nov 5, 2007)

How about this one:

"Wakie, wakie..... eggs and bakie."


----------



## Brettski (Nov 5, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Hold on, you can't go ahead until you get this one





Hint the movie and ghostbusters share a common actor


----------



## Brettski (Nov 5, 2007)

It's like Deja vu all over again


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 5, 2007)

Bill Murray in groundhog day?


----------



## Brettski (Nov 5, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Bill Murray in groundhog day?



Bingo

"A Laurel and Hardy handshake for our new....."


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 5, 2007)

Woot!

"Nobody makes me bleed my own blood. NOBODY!"


----------



## Brettski (Nov 6, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Bingo
> 
> "A Laurel and Hardy handshake for our new....."



No, if you shoot him, you will only make him mad


----------



## Brettski (Nov 7, 2007)

Another sniztelgruben?

Oh, no baby, 12's my limit


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 7, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Another sniztelgruben?
> 
> Oh, no baby, 12's my limit



Bill Murray in Stripes?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 7, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Woot!
> 
> "Nobody makes me bleed my own blood. NOBODY!"



Ben Stiller in Dodgeball.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 7, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Ben Stiller in Dodgeball.



I knew that.  I just couldn't rememberhis characters name...


----------



## Brettski (Nov 7, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Bill Murray in Stripes?



Nope

Here's a dead giveaway

"Badges!  We don't need no stikin badges"

It's more just the movie than any one actor


----------



## Marc (Nov 7, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Bingo
> 
> "A Laurel and Hardy handshake for our new....."



One of the Johnsons... Blazing Saddles



Brettski said:


> No, if you shoot him, you will only make him mad



Jim, Blazing Saddles



Brettski said:


> Another sniztelgruben?
> 
> Oh, no baby, 12's my limit



Err... Madaliene Khan's character and Sheriff Bart, Blazing Saddles.


Ok, my turn...

"What hump?"


----------



## Brettski (Nov 7, 2007)

Marc said:


> One of the Johnsons... Blazing Saddles
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Young Frankenstein

No Let me out, let me OUUUUUT

Classic


----------



## Brettski (Nov 7, 2007)

"Here's money, buy bullets, shoot the actors"

"You can't just shoot them, they're not animals"

"Have you ever eaten with them?"


----------



## Brettski (Nov 7, 2007)

"You're a Genius"

"I was merely applying a little tax accounting theory"

"I want that money!"


----------



## Brettski (Nov 8, 2007)

"Where's my little Jow, where's my little Joe...hey Baby, how's it going?'

"We're winning the war baby!"


----------



## Brettski (Nov 8, 2007)

"You're an accountant! You're in a noble profession! The word "count" is part of your title! "

Still the same movie


----------



## Brettski (Nov 8, 2007)

No one?

"Lorenzo, baby. Lorenzo St. DuBois. But my friends call me L.S.D."


----------



## Brettski (Nov 8, 2007)

you're kidding right?


----------



## Marc (Nov 8, 2007)

You've got me stumped on this one.


----------



## Brettski (Nov 8, 2007)

OK, dead give away

Sung: "Springtime for Hitler and Germany, winter for Poland and France"


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh shoot, Mel Brooks... History of the World Part I?


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 8, 2007)

Nevermind, that was Hitler on Ice... I'm thinking of the Producers.


----------



## Brettski (Nov 8, 2007)

If you don't know tjis movie, it is a must see

"That's exactly why we want to produce this play. To show the world the true Hitler, the Hitler you loved, the Hitler you knew, the Hitler with a song in his heart. "


----------



## Brettski (Nov 8, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Nevermind, that was Hitler on Ice... I'm thinking of the Producers.



Bingo


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 8, 2007)

Woot! Ok, here's one:


Your Commie has no regard for human life. Not even his own.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 9, 2007)

Hint: Kore's avatar?


----------



## Paul (Nov 9, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Woot! Ok, here's one:
> 
> 
> Your Commie has no regard for human life. Not even his own.



No need for the hint, General Buck Turgidson - Dr. Strangelove or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb

*"No, if anyone orders Merlot, I'm leaving. I am NOT drinking any f***ing Merlot! "*


----------



## Brettski (Nov 9, 2007)

Paul said:


> No need for the hint, General Buck Turgidson - Dr. Strangelove or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
> 
> *"No, if anyone orders Merlot, I'm leaving. I am NOT drinking any f***ing Merlot! "*




Sideways, and I think she's hot


----------



## Paul (Nov 9, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Sideways, and I think she's hot



You think Paul Giamatti is hot?


----------



## Brettski (Nov 9, 2007)

did you check under the hood?

I thought Paul was a guy?

"Some things in here don't respond well to bullets"


----------



## Marc (Nov 13, 2007)

Brettski said:


> did you check under the hood?
> 
> I thought Paul was a guy?
> 
> "Some things in here don't respond well to bullets"



Captain Ramius, Hunt for Red October... that was a good one.

Here's another:

"I've never seen so many men wasted so badly."


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 15, 2007)

Blondie- Good, Bad & Ugly

"I got news for you, pal. You ain't leading but two things right now: Jack and Sh--. And Jack left town."


----------



## Marc (Nov 15, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Blondie- Good, Bad & Ugly
> 
> "I got news for you, pal. You ain't leading but two things right now: Jack and Sh--. And Jack left town."



Army of Darkness, I love that movie!

Here's an easy one-

"Sometimes nothin is a pretty cool hand."


----------



## Paul (Nov 15, 2007)

Marc said:


> Army of Darkness, I love that movie!
> 
> Here's an easy one-
> 
> "Sometimes nothin is a pretty cool hand."



Sometimes nothin' *can be* a pretty cool hand - Luke in Cool Hand Luke (FTFY:wink

And the character in A of D was Ash, just nitpickin'....

*"I mean, how much more black can this be? The answer is none, none more black"*


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 16, 2007)

Paul said:


> Sometimes nothin' *can be* a pretty cool hand - Luke in Cool Hand Luke (FTFY:wink
> 
> And the character in A of D was Ash, just nitpickin'....
> 
> *"I mean, how much more black can this be? The answer is none, none more black"*


----------



## Marc (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, I'm right well stump-ed on this one.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 16, 2007)

Marc said:


> Yeah, I'm right well stump-ed on this one.




I KNOW I've heard this somewhere before, but I can't figure it out and it's driving me nuts! :x


----------



## Paul (Nov 16, 2007)

You two have GOT to be kidding, I thought it was WAYYYY to easy...

Okay, same film: *Interviewer:* "So what do you call this piece, then?" *Character in question:* "Lick my love pump."


----------



## Marc (Nov 16, 2007)

Paul said:


> You two have GOT to be kidding, I thought it was WAYYYY to easy...
> 
> Okay, same film: *Interviewer:* "So what do you call this piece, then?" *Character in question:* "Lick my love pump."



Oh der.  This is Spinal Tap.


Yikes, apparently I need to watch that again, soon.


----------



## Marc (Nov 16, 2007)

Nigel Tufnel.


----------



## Marc (Nov 16, 2007)

God I love that movie. - "You can't really dust for vomit." Hehhehehe


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 16, 2007)

but....this one goes to eleven....


----------



## Paul (Nov 16, 2007)

"Its just an utter disaster, I mean, look, look at this...who's in here? No one. And who..oh look, there's a lit'le guy in here"


Okay, enough Tap, new quote please....


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 16, 2007)

Paul said:


> "Its just an utter disaster, I mean, look, look at this...who's in here? No one. And who..oh look, there's a lit'le guy in here"
> 
> 
> Okay, enough Tap, new quote please....



But it's such a classic!


----------



## Marc (Nov 16, 2007)

"He's the patron saint of quality footwear."


OK, here's the new one.

"Because I started the corporation when I was a minor, so my father was the primary signatory on my accounts... he also stole bonds out of my safety deposit box when I was fourteen."


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 16, 2007)

Marc said:


> "He's the patron saint of quality footwear."
> 
> 
> OK, here's the new one.
> ...




.....royal tenenbams?


----------



## Marc (Nov 16, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> .....royal tenenbams?



Damn, I thought that one would take longer than that.  It was Chas, btw.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 16, 2007)

I remember that movie pretty well just because it was so flippin' odd, but I forgot some of the names 

Ok, this one is cake:

"Do you understand that the world does not revolve around you and your do whatever it takes, ruin as many people's lives, so long as you can make a name for yourself as an investigatory journalist, no matter how many friends you lose or people you leave dead and bloodied along the way, just so long so you can make a name for yourself as an investigatory journalist, no matter how many friends you lose or people you leave dead and bloodied and dying along the way?"


----------



## Marc (Nov 16, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> I remember that movie pretty well just because it was so flippin' odd, but I forgot some of the names
> 
> Ok, this one is cake:
> 
> "Do you understand that the world does not revolve around you and your do whatever it takes, ruin as many people's lives, so long as you can make a name for yourself as an investigatory journalist, no matter how many friends you lose or people you leave dead and bloodied along the way, just so long so you can make a name for yourself as an investigatory journalist, no matter how many friends you lose or people you leave dead and bloodied and dying along the way?"



Hahahaha... dat's a good one.  Zoolander/Zoolander.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 16, 2007)

You got it!


----------



## Marc (Nov 16, 2007)

Maybe we need some more stumpifying quotes here.... I got one-

"And the contents of Eric's stolen wallet which are, Luke?"

"Two bucks; condom.... expiration date, 1997; and a picture of his grandmoth- no, no that's Nancy Reagan.  Nancy Reagan everyone!"


----------



## Kerovick (Nov 16, 2007)

Out cold.

dead by dawn, dead by dawn!!


----------



## Marc (Nov 16, 2007)

Yup, good job.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, I was totally stumped on that one.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 20, 2007)

We take Pete's car, go around mum's, go in, deal with Phillip - Sorry Phillip! - grab mum, go to Liz's, pick her up, bring her back here, have a cup of tea and wait for this whole thing to blow over.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> We take Pete's car, go around mum's, go in, deal with Phillip - Sorry Phillip! - grab mum, go to Liz's, pick her up, bring her back here, have a cup of tea and wait for this whole thing to blow over.



Sean of the dead!


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 20, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Sean of the dead!



You got it! You're up


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2007)

OK, this might be easy then:

What about... 'Lethal Weapon'?
No.
You've seen 'Die Hard', though?
No.
Bad Boys II'?
No.
You ain't seen 'Bad Boys II'?


----------



## Marc (Nov 20, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> OK, this might be easy then:
> 
> What about... 'Lethal Weapon'?
> No.
> ...



Hot Fuzz?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2007)

Marc said:


> Hot Fuzz?



Correct!


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 20, 2007)

Is it true that there's a certain part of a man's head where if you shoot it, i'll blow up?

Great flick... Ok Marc you're up!


----------



## Marc (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok.... I'll make this one easy and include names, otherwise I'm not sure it would be guessed-

"Dad!  Bob broke your beer!"

"No I didn't, Doug broke it!"


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2007)

Marc said:


> Ok.... I'll make this one easy and include names, otherwise I'm not sure it would be guessed-
> 
> "Dad!  Bob broke your beer!"
> 
> "No I didn't, Doug broke it!"



Strange Brew?


----------



## Marc (Nov 20, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Strange Brew?



Yup, I knew I shoulda made that one harder.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2007)

Maybe I'm spending too much of my time starting up clubs and putting on plays. I should probably be trying harder to score chicks.


----------



## Marc (Nov 20, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Maybe I'm spending too much of my time starting up clubs and putting on plays. I should probably be trying harder to score chicks.



Max from Rushmore.  I love that movie!  Especially when Bill Murray slaps the basketball away from the 9 year old.  Classic!


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 20, 2007)

You guys are kicking my butt


----------



## Marc (Nov 20, 2007)

Here's one I'm sure MRGisevil will be able to get-

"The drunk piano player.  You're so drunk you can't hit nuthin'.  In fact, you're probably seeing double."

"Well I have guns.... one for each of ya"


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 20, 2007)

Sheesh, call me Randi. 

And yeah, I got that one... Doc Holiday 'n Billy- Tombstone


----------



## Marc (Nov 20, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Sheesh, call me Randi.
> 
> And yeah, I got that one... Doc Holiday 'n Billy- Tombstone



Ok Randi, stop calling me Sheesh.  And yup you got that one.


----------



## Paul (Nov 20, 2007)

Marc said:


> Ok Randi, stop calling me Sheesh.  And yup you got that one.



Surely, you must be joking


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 20, 2007)

Paul said:


> Surely, you must be joking



Lloyd Bridges in Airplane

"no, I am sure Clamydia is a soup"


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok Sheesh, here's one:

"What're you gonna do? Release the dogs? Or the bees? Or the dogs with the bees in their mouths and when they bark they shoot bees at you? Well, go ahead, do your worst!"

"------, release the Robotic Richard Simmons."


----------



## Kerovick (Nov 21, 2007)

aaahhh Homer, my friend

The Simpsons


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 21, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Lloyd Bridges in Airplane
> 
> "no, I am sure Clamydia is a soup"



Let's try again...


----------



## Paul (Nov 22, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Let's try again...



Yeah... no idea.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 22, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Let's try again...



The Ladies Man. But I cheated and looked it up since none of us were getting it.


----------



## Marc (Nov 22, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> The Ladies Man. But I cheated and looked it up since none of us were getting it.



That's good, cause I had no idea either.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 26, 2007)

Wait, so, who's turn is it?


----------



## Marc (Nov 26, 2007)

Um... I'd say wa-loaf, even though he cheated.  No one else was getting that one.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 26, 2007)

Marc said:


> Um... I'd say wa-loaf, even though he cheated.  No one else was getting that one.



Ok, an easy one for Monday:

Oh Mrs. Crane, you're a little monkey woman. Yeah, you're lean, mean, and I bet you're not too far in between are ya. How'd you like to wrap your spikes around my...


----------



## Marc (Nov 26, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Ok, an easy one for Monday:
> 
> Oh Mrs. Crane, you're a little monkey woman. Yeah, you're lean, mean, and I bet you're not too far in between are ya. How'd you like to wrap your spikes around my...



I think you need to make it at least a little bit of a challenge...


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh, man...that's just sad. You're disqualified. Choose again!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 26, 2007)

Alright, I thought I'd throw it out there and someone would answer and off we'd go again. 

So there:

I wish it were winter so we could freeze it into ice blocks and skate on it and melt it in the spring time and drink it!


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 26, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Alright, I thought I'd throw it out there and someone would answer and off we'd go again.
> 
> So there:
> 
> I wish it were winter so we could freeze it into ice blocks and skate on it and melt it in the spring time and drink it!



BEERFEST!


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 26, 2007)

(Barry Badgernath)


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 26, 2007)

Correct!

You're up. Don't let us down. ;-)


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 26, 2007)

Woot! Ok, here's a fav. of mine:

Define irony: a bunch of idiots dancing around on a plane, to a song made famous by a band that died in a plane crash.


----------



## Paul (Nov 26, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Woot! Ok, here's a fav. of mine:
> 
> Define irony: a bunch of idiots dancing around on a plane, to a song made famous by a band that died in a plane crash.



I want to say Billy Cruddup's character from "Almost Famous" buuuuuut.......


----------



## Marc (Nov 26, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Woot! Ok, here's a fav. of mine:
> 
> Define irony: a bunch of idiots dancing around on a plane, to a song made famous by a band that died in a plane crash.



Steve Bucsemi's character from Con Air.  The psycho guy, don't remember his character's name.  That is a pretty good line, too.


----------



## Paul (Nov 26, 2007)

Marc said:


> Steve Bucsemi's character from Con Air.  The psycho guy, don't remember his character's name.  That is a pretty good line, too.



Huh... so not only are there actually people who have seen Con Air, but some that can remember lines from it as well?

Go figure....


----------



## Marc (Nov 26, 2007)

Paul said:


> Huh... so not only are there actually people who have seen Con Air, but some that can remember lines from it as well?
> 
> Go figure....



Touche.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 27, 2007)

LOL come on. It's Steve Bucsemi we're talking about here! And you're up, Sheesh.


----------



## Marc (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok-

"They think I'm Mexican."
"You're not Mexican?"


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 27, 2007)

Rabbit and Thorny from Super Troopers

*chugs maple syrup* I am all that is man!


----------



## Marc (Nov 27, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Rabbit and Thorny from Super Troopers
> 
> *chugs maple syrup* I am all that is man!



Correct.  Although I'm not sure I want to hear you repeat that last part... *is wierded out*

You're up Ms. Gisevil.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 27, 2007)

Marc said:


> Correct.  Although I'm not sure I want to hear you repeat that last part... *is wierded out*
> 
> You're up Ms. Gisevil.



Ok so maybe I'm not all that is man, but it's still a good line! 

K, most likely obvious, but can't resist...

"I liquidated the group, you little shit. They were insolent."


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 27, 2007)

Dr. Evil (I didn't go to four years of evil Medical school to be called Mr.,) from Austin Powers II.


----------



## Paul (Nov 27, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Dr. Evil (I didn't go to four years of evil Medical school to be called Mr.,) from Austin Powers II.



Awww, crap.... how'd I miss that one?


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 27, 2007)

ha ha, you got it!


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 27, 2007)

"Not on zee right side, not on zee left side, but right in zee middle!"


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 27, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> "Not on zee right side, not on zee left side, but right in zee middle!"



Oh c'mon! That's as bad as my Caddyshack quote. Hot Dog! (Dan O'Callahan)


----------



## Marc (Nov 27, 2007)

I wish I had some hot dogs right now.  I'm hungry.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 27, 2007)

Those nerds are a threat to our way of life!


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 27, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Oh c'mon! That's as bad as my Caddyshack quote. Hot Dog! (Dan O'Callahan)



Yes, but more in topic.  Your turn.


----------



## Marc (Nov 27, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Those nerds are a threat to our way of life!



Revenge of the Nerds... main character a hole dude.  Can't remember his name.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 28, 2007)

Ted McGinley! Talk about jump the shark, man that guy *was* the shark.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 28, 2007)

Marc said:


> Revenge of the Nerds... main character a hole dude.  Can't remember his name.



Stan Gable. I believe you are up.


----------



## Marc (Nov 28, 2007)

"I have a vision... and the rest of the world wears bifocals."


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 28, 2007)

That's Paul Newman...Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid!


----------



## Marc (Nov 28, 2007)

Correct.  Ball is in the court of the Lady Gisevil...


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 28, 2007)

whoo!

What is best in life?

To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women and children!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 28, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> whoo!
> 
> What is best in life?
> 
> To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women and children!



Gov Arnold in Conan the Barbarian!


----------



## Paul (Nov 28, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> whoo!
> 
> What is best in life?
> 
> To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women



FTFY  :razz:


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 29, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Gov Arnold in Conan the Barbarian!



LOL Paul

And yeah, WA, you're up!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 29, 2007)

I am NOT the Messiah!


----------



## davidhowland14 (Nov 29, 2007)

Brian from Life of brian


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 29, 2007)

right on, your turn.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Nov 29, 2007)

"I... I'm friends
with Merlin Olsen, too.
He comes over on occasion."


----------



## Marc (Nov 30, 2007)

No clue.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 30, 2007)

Marc man, how old are you? This is cake. 

Anchorman- the legend of Ron Burgundy.


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 30, 2007)

Marc said:


> No clue.




Never admit that ... when in doubt, Google!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 30, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> Never admit that ... when in doubt, Google!



Well, there's that whole no cheating thing we're trying to keep going here . . . :roll:


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 30, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Well, there's that whole no cheating thing we're trying to keep going here . . . :roll:



Yeah, it's like notpron... trying to guess these on our own.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Nov 30, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Marc man, how old are you? This is cake.
> 
> Anchorman- the legend of Ron Burgundy.



that's it! you're up


----------



## Marc (Nov 30, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Marc man, how old are you? This is cake.
> 
> Anchorman- the legend of Ron Burgundy.



25.  I only saw it once.  I'm not sure why.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 30, 2007)

Marc said:


> 25.  I only saw it once.  I'm not sure why.



Yer the same age as me. 

K, here's one. 

*There's only two things I hate in this world. People who are intolerant of other people's cultures.... and the Dutch.*


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 30, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Yeah, it's like notpron... trying to guess these on our own.



D'oh! Okay, well, I'm glad I was honest on mine and apologize for encouraging deceipt and the abuse of small animals...


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 30, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> D'oh! Okay, well, I'm glad I was honest on mine and apologize for encouraging deceipt and the abuse of small animals...



We forgive you


----------



## Marc (Nov 30, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Yer the same age as me.
> 
> K, here's one.
> 
> *There's only two things I hate in this world. People who are intolerant of other people's cultures.... and the Dutch.*



The elder Powers, in Goldmember, played by the venerable Sir Michael Caine.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 30, 2007)

Marc said:


> The elder Powers, in Goldmember, played by the venerable Sir Michael Caine.



You got it!

But wait... what chance do you think you have? Look at you, you're not even wearing a name badge. You might as well just lay down right now.


----------



## Marc (Nov 30, 2007)

Alrighty, next up-

*"Well, they had to replace it with a plastic one 'cause every time Catherine revved up the microwave I'd piss my pants and forget who I was for a half hour or so..."*


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 30, 2007)

Marc said:


> Alrighty, next up-
> 
> *"Well, they had to replace it with a plastic one 'cause every time Catherine revved up the microwave I'd piss my pants and forget who I was for a half hour or so..."*



Randy Quaid, AKA Eddie--- National Lampoon's Xmas Vacation!


----------



## Marc (Nov 30, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Randy Quaid, AKA Eddie--- National Lampoon's Xmas Vacation!



Yup!  I love that movie.

Merry Christmas!   Shitter's full!  lol...


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 30, 2007)

Eddie makes those movies! But to be honest I probably wouldn't have gotten it if that movie wasn't on so much lately \

Ok, hopefully this one is more of a stumper:

*No. No. Well, you see, I'm starting to like you, and if we're going to walk I'm just going to like you even more, and then one day we might even end up in love and everything will go on fine for a while, but-but then one day BANG you're gonna call me a selfish compulsive bastard!*


----------



## Marc (Nov 30, 2007)

<- Officially stumped.


----------



## Marc (Nov 30, 2007)

Ahh... I Googled it.  I shoulda known that, but that's another movie I haven't seen in a loong time.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 30, 2007)

Marc said:


> Ahh... I Googled it.  I shoulda known that, but that's another movie I haven't seen in a loong time.



Did the same, never seen it.


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 30, 2007)

I think the funniest part is that when I Googled it, the hit was a movie quote thread in another forum.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 1, 2007)

LOL alright, you guys, if noone gets it by EOD I'll give it to you...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 1, 2007)

Are you crazy? We could all end up in the clinker for this. You can't put a bounty on a man's head.

I just did.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 2, 2007)

LOL Wa. Ok, it was Turner & Hooch.

Here's an easier one: 

*Yes. We're gonna have go right to... ludicrous speed. *


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 2, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> LOL Wa. Ok, it was Turner & Hooch.



Yup, I think we all googled that one.



			
				MRGisevil;210385[B said:
			
		

> Yes. We're gonna have go right to... ludicrous speed. [/B]



Space balls and my last post was actually a movie quote:



> "Are you crazy? We could all end up in the clinker for this. You can't put a bounty on a man's head."
> 
> "I just did."


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 2, 2007)

hmmm you've lost me on that one...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 2, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> hmmm you've lost me on that one...



I'll let it ride for awhile. Weekends are slow around here. Think 70's movies . . .


----------



## Marc (Dec 3, 2007)

Stumped on wa's quote.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 3, 2007)

Marc said:


> Stumped on wa's quote.



Hint: Hockey Movie


----------



## Paul (Dec 3, 2007)

Gah, you put the hint up before I had a chance to guess...

Reggie (Paul Newman) in Slapshot.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 3, 2007)

Paul said:


> Gah, you put the hint up before I had a chance to guess...
> 
> Reggie (Paul Newman) in Slapshot.



Sorry. :-(  and yes, that's correct.


----------



## Paul (Dec 3, 2007)

"The Bastille! Well, I tell you, I don't want to go to the Bastille! Because it's got very deep dungeons and terrible instruments of torture operated by very unsympathetic men! And they snip very important parts off people! "


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 4, 2007)

heh....?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 4, 2007)

Paul said:


> "The Bastille! Well, I tell you, I don't want to go to the Bastille! Because it's got very deep dungeons and terrible instruments of torture operated by very unsympathetic men! And they snip very important parts off people! "



It sounds like Monty Python, but it's not anything I can place.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 4, 2007)

Yah, I'm still stumped. If noone gets it within a day or so, I'd say crack it open and quote again...


----------



## Paul (Dec 4, 2007)

Hint: Movie is from 1973. Actress who delivered the line is Raquel Welsh. Also starred Michael York, and Richard Chamberlain.






Ya, get off my da*n lawn!!!!


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Dec 4, 2007)

History of the world


----------



## Paul (Dec 4, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> History of the world



Good guess, but no.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 5, 2007)

Based on the quote and the year it was released I'm going to venture a guess.... 3 muskateers?


----------



## Paul (Dec 5, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Based on the quote and the year it was released I'm going to venture a guess.... 3 muskateers?



Good Jorb!!!11!!!!11!1!one!!1!!eleventy!!1!!1







U cAn HaZ CoookEEeee


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 5, 2007)

Paul said:


> Good Jorb!!!11!!!!11!1!one!!1!!eleventy!!1!!1
> 
> 
> 
> ...














A: Who would you rather bone: Meg Ryan or Jack Nicholson? 
B: Jack Nicholson now or 1974? 
A: 74. 
B: Meg Ryan.


----------



## Paul (Dec 5, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> A: Who would you rather bone: Meg Ryan or Jack Nicholson?
> B: Jack Nicholson now or 1974?
> A: 74.
> B: Meg Ryan.



I'm guessing this is a little more recent.


Hmmmm.......


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> A: Who would you rather bone: Meg Ryan or Jack Nicholson?
> B: Jack Nicholson now or 1974?
> A: 74.
> B: Meg Ryan.



Easy one, Billy Madison!


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 5, 2007)

You got it!


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, here's mine-

"Generally you don't see that kind of behavior in a major appliance."


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 5, 2007)

Marc said:


> Ok, here's mine-
> 
> "Generally you don't see that kind of behavior in a major appliance."



That's gotta be Ghostbusters!


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2007)

Indeed, well played sir.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 5, 2007)

*Q:* Where the hell am I?
*A:* I'll, uh, tell you where you are if you tell me who you are.
*Q:* I'm Farmer Ted.
*A:* You're in the parking lot in front of my church.
*Q:* You own a church?


----------



## Paul (Dec 5, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> *Q:* Where the hell am I?
> *A:* I'll, uh, tell you where you are if you tell me who you are.
> *Q:* I'm Farmer Ted.
> *A:* You're in the parking lot in front of my church.
> *Q:* You own a church?



A: Jake's Girlfriend (I forget her name) B: The Geek, Farmer Ted, Anthony Michael Hall

Sixteen Candles


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 5, 2007)

Paul said:


> A: Jake's Girlfriend (I forget her name) B: The Geek, Farmer Ted, Anthony Michael Hall
> 
> Sixteen Candles



No more yankie my wankie. The Donger need food.

You are correct!


----------



## Paul (Dec 5, 2007)

"Let me see if I've got this straight: in order to be grounded, I've got to be crazy and I must be crazy to keep flying. But if I ask to be grounded, that means I'm not crazy any more and I have to keep flying. "


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 5, 2007)

Dude, you're killing me here...


----------



## Paul (Dec 5, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Dude, you're killing me here...



Yeah, sorry, most of my faves are from back when I trod upon lawns... 

Another early 70's masterpiece, based upon a novel.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 5, 2007)

Paul said:


> Yeah, sorry, most of my faves are from back when I trod upon lawns...
> 
> Another early 70's masterpiece, based upon a novel.



I was born in 1982 :blink:

Oh well, guess I'm getting rusty... better bust out some DVDs this weekend and brush up!


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 5, 2007)

I know how to give a great hint for this one, but it's not mine so I won't say anything...


----------



## Paul (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, I think I know where you're going, Michael...;-)


Think common term for a paradoxical situation.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 5, 2007)

Paul said:


> Yeah, I think I know where you're going, Michael...;-)
> 
> 
> Think common term for a paradoxical situation.



Catch-22?


----------



## Paul (Dec 5, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Catch-22?



You Betcha!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 5, 2007)

Here's an old one:

Now you listen to me, I'm an advertising man, not a red herring. I've got a job, a secretary, a mother, two ex-wives and several bartenders that depend upon me, and I don't intend to disappoint them all by getting myself "slightly" killed.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 6, 2007)

Magnificant 7?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Magnificant 7?



No, but you have the right time frame. This one came out a year earlier.


----------



## Paul (Dec 6, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Here's an old one:
> 
> Now you listen to me, I'm an advertising man, not a red herring. I've got a job, a secretary, a mother, two ex-wives and several bartenders that depend upon me, and I don't intend to disappoint them all by getting myself "slightly" killed.



North by Northwest


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 6, 2007)

Hmm, that's the only "old" movie in my memory bank... no clue.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2007)

Paul got it. Cary Grant in North by Northwest.

Definitely a must see if you haven't.


----------



## Paul (Dec 6, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Paul got it. Cary Grant in North by Northwest.
> 
> Definitely a must see if you haven't.



Oops, I forgot to add character's name. Roger Thornhill.

One of my all-time favorites.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2007)

That means you're up.


----------



## Paul (Dec 6, 2007)

Oops, you're right.

"Who's done more research than the good people at the American Tobacco Industry? They say its harmless. Why would they lie? If you're dead, you can't smoke."


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 6, 2007)

That I know- Roy from Kingpin.


----------



## Paul (Dec 6, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> That I know- Roy from Kingpin.



Yup, didn't want to scare you young folk off, had to lob the ol' softball....




Yer-up, Randi.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> Yup, didn't want to scare you young folk off, had to lob the ol' softball....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh heh, thx man. 

Next up:

*I think we should use lady lumps by the Black Eyed Peas. Whacha goin' do with all that junk, all that junk inside yo trunk? Ima git git git you drunk, get you drunk with my lady lumps.*

_What does that even mean?_

*No one knows what it means... that's why it's provocative.*


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Heh heh, thx man.
> 
> Next up:
> 
> ...



Oh, that's Will Ferrel, but I'm not sure what movie it's from. Old School?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Oh, that's Will Ferrel, but I'm not sure what movie it's from. Old School?



No, It's from that skating movie. I never saw it, but the quote was in the trailer.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 6, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> No, It's from that skating movie. I never saw it, but the quote was in the trailer.



Blades of Glory. You're up


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful isn't it? It took me half a lifetime to invent it. I'm sure you've discovered my deep and abiding interest in pain. Presently I'm writing the definitive work on the subject, so I want you to be totally honest with me on how the machine makes you feel. This being our first try, I'll use the lowest setting.


----------



## Marc (Dec 6, 2007)

Christopher Guest's character in the Princess Bride.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2007)

Marc said:


> Christopher Guest's character in the Princess Bride.



Right, I thought that might be a little harder than it was.

Next!


----------



## Marc (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok... let's get a bit nerdier-

Character 1) Or you'll do what, kill us with a soup cup?
Character 2) Tea, actually.
Character 1) What was that!?
Character 2) I said I'll kill you with my tea cup.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 6, 2007)

Marc said:


> Christopher Guest's character in the Princess Bride.



that would be count rugen. i'm stumped on marc's quote though.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 7, 2007)

Marc said:


> Ok... let's get a bit nerdier-
> 
> Character 1) Or you'll do what, kill us with a soup cup?
> Character 2) Tea, actually.
> ...



Nerdier you say? I'll play.

That would be Vin Diesel as Riddick, Chronicles of Riddick.


----------



## Marc (Dec 7, 2007)

Feckin' hell, she's good.

Next!


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh my, someone else who saw Chronicles of Riddick?!?
Okay, MRG, lead us on the next one...


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 7, 2007)

Marc said:


> Feckin' hell, she's good.
> 
> Next!



Why thank ya kindly sir!

So we're doing nerdy now, huh? Doesn't get much nerdier than this:

*Greetings Starfighter. You have been recruited by the Star League to defend the frontier against Xur and the Ko-Dan Armada.*

Although if this one isn't had in quickly I'd be surprised...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 7, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Why thank ya kindly sir!
> 
> So we're doing nerdy now, huh? Doesn't get much nerdier than this:
> 
> ...



Ah, the video game machine in The Last Starfighter.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm not going to wait for confirmation and throw this one out there:

You pompous, stuck-up, snot-nosed, English, giant, twerp, scumbag, fuck-face, dickhead, asshole.


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 7, 2007)

That's gotta be Kevin Kline's character in _A Fish Called Wanda_ ???


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 7, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> That's gotta be Kevin Kline's character in _A Fish Called Wanda_ ???



Otto, correct!

Yr up . .


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 7, 2007)

“In less than a year I'll be dead. Of course I don't know that yet.”


----------



## Paul (Dec 7, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> “In less than a year I'll be dead. Of course I don't know that yet.”




Lester Burnham - American Beauty

No need to wait for reply, probably my favorite movie.

"Listen, this old system of yours could be on fire and I couldn't even turn on the kitchen tap without filling out a 27b/6... Bloody paperwork."


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 7, 2007)

Is that DeNiro's character from _Brazil_ ?

_I'll be offline until next weekend so even if I'm right, you folks keep going..._


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 10, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> Is that DeNiro's character from _Brazil_ ?
> 
> _I'll be offline until next weekend so even if I'm right, you folks keep going..._



Bumpsies...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, if no none else is going to step forward:

We're all very different people. We're not Watusi, we're not Spartans, we're Americans. With a capital "A", huh? And you know what that means? Do you? That means that our forefathers were kicked out of every decent country in the world. We are the wretched refuse. We're the underdog. We're mutts.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 10, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Well, if no none else is going to step forward:
> 
> We're all very different people. We're not Watusi, we're not Spartans, we're Americans. With a capital "A", huh? And you know what that means? Do you? That means that our forefathers were kicked out of every decent country in the world. We are the wretched refuse. We're the underdog. We're mutts.



You had me at Watusi. That'd be Bill Murray in Stripes.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 10, 2007)

Correct! John Winger was the character.

You're up!


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 10, 2007)

*She wrote me a john-deer letter... something about me not listening enough, I don't know... I wasn't really paying attention.*


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 10, 2007)

that's harry in dumb and dumber


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 10, 2007)

davidhowland14 said:


> that's harry in dumb and dumber



yer up!


----------



## Paul (Dec 11, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> Is that DeNiro's character from _Brazil_ ?
> 
> _I'll be offline until next weekend so even if I'm right, you folks keep going..._



Been away awhile...

Correct, the character's name is Harry Tuttle.

Back to your regularly scheduled program, I believe Mr. Howland is up.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 11, 2007)

New rule: If you are confident you have the right answer, just post the next quote at the same time to keep things moving along. I'm sure we'll all let you know if you are wrong.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 11, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> New rule: If you are confident you have the right answer, just post the next quote at the same time to keep things moving along. I'm sure we'll all let you know if you are wrong.



That was my original idea when this popped up, but ever-one started waiting so I just went along.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't even know what the hell that is, but I lick it anyways.


----------



## Marc (Dec 11, 2007)

No clue on that one.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 11, 2007)

stumped


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah, I'm lost........................... Give it a day Dave, and then quote again.


----------



## Paul (Dec 12, 2007)

I Googled it, its from a movie that I haven't seen. There's your big clue.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 12, 2007)

Alright Dave, give us the news and throw a new one out.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 12, 2007)

Scary Movie II. The sketchy guy with the weird hand.

"What could be in here?  Let's say one of you sent it.  Could be the closing papers on your dacha, could be a toy for your grandson's birthday, could be a kidney to keep your mother alive.  I don't think you want your mother's kidney to end up behind a table."


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 12, 2007)

Tom Hanks in Cast Away.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 12, 2007)

This should be easy:

Oh, Frank, my lips are hot. Kiss my hot lips.


----------



## Kerovick (Dec 12, 2007)

Hot lips hollihan M.A.S.H.?


----------



## Paul (Dec 12, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> This should be easy:
> 
> Oh, Frank, my lips are hot. Kiss my hot lips.



Margaret "Hot Lips" Hoolihan (Sally Kellerman) - M.A.S.H.


*"Get out of here! Don't ya ever interrupt me while I'm conductin' business. Move your little chicken asses out. "*


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 12, 2007)

Kerovick said:


> Hot lips hollihan M.A.S.H.?



Correct. Feel free throw out your own now.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 13, 2007)

OK someone just go... I'm stuck in Hartford and super bored...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> Margaret "Hot Lips" Hoolihan (Sally Kellerman) - M.A.S.H.
> 
> 
> *"Get out of here! Don't ya ever interrupt me while I'm conductin' business. Move your little chicken asses out. "*



This is Rocky. Don't remember character name.


C1: How are those maggots?
C2: Huh?
C1: Maggots, Michael. You're eating maggots. How do they taste?


----------



## Paul (Dec 13, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> This is Rocky. Don't remember character name.
> 
> 
> C1: How are those maggots?
> ...



Mickey loves ya. 

Urggggghhh. I know this!!!!!!!


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 13, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> This is Rocky. Don't remember character name.
> 
> 
> C1: How are those maggots?
> ...



LOST BOYS!

_One thing about living in Santa Carla I never could stomach: all the damn vampires_

K here's one:

*True love is hard to find. You think you found true love until you take the early flight home from San Diego and then a couple of nude people jump out of your bathroom blindfolded like a G-d damn magic show ready to double team your girlfriend...*


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 15, 2007)

*True love is hard to find. You think you found true love until you take the early flight home from San Diego and then a couple of nude people jump out of your bathroom blindfolded like a G-d damn magic show ready to double team your girlfriend...*[/QUOTE]

Luke Wilson in Old School.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 15, 2007)

You got it man, go for it!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 15, 2007)

*You know, there's going to be sex, drugs, rock-n-roll... chips, dips, chains, whips... You know, your basic high school orgy type of thing. I mean, uh, I'm not talking candlewax on the nipples, or witchcraft or anything like that, no, no, no. Just a couple of hundred kids running around in their underwear, acting like complete animals.*


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 16, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> *You know, there's going to be sex, drugs, rock-n-roll... chips, dips, chains, whips... You know, your basic high school orgy type of thing. I mean, uh, I'm not talking candlewax on the nipples, or witchcraft or anything like that, no, no, no. Just a couple of hundred kids running around in their underwear, acting like complete animals.*




Lisa in Weird Science.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 16, 2007)

MR. evil said:


> Lisa in Weird Science.



That's correct. You're on.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey, where's Marc been? Sheesh, haven't seen you contribute in a while


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 18, 2007)

Paul said:


> Been away awhile...
> Correct, the character's name is Harry Tuttle.



I was in Spain for a week. 

Let's get things moving here! Where do we stand?


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 18, 2007)

Tim can be slow to respond Mike. Just take the quote


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 18, 2007)

"The dream is always the same."


----------



## Marc (Dec 18, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Hey, where's Marc been? Sheesh, haven't seen you contribute in a while



skiing


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 18, 2007)

Marc said:


> skiing



What, so I'm supposed to be bored because you want to ski? GOSH! Guy gets 4,000 posts and suddenly he's too cool for school...

And that could be from a couple of films, but I'm going to guess it's from Risky Business.


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 18, 2007)

Ding! Yes, it could, but with Risky Business it's the very first line in the film, which is what I find memorable about it. Joel was the character. Take it away!


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 18, 2007)

A: What the hell am I looking at? When does this happen in the movie? 
B: Now. You're looking at now, Sir. Everything that happens now is happening now. 
A: What happened to then? 
B: We passed then. 
A: When? 
B: Just now. We're at now, now. 
A: Go back to then! 
B: When? 
A: Now. 
B: Now? 
A: Now! 
B: I can't. 
A: Why? 
B: We missed it. 
A: When? 
B:Just now.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 18, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> A: What the hell am I looking at? When does this happen in the movie?
> B: Now. You're looking at now, Sir. Everything that happens now is happening now.
> A: What happened to then?
> B: We passed then.
> ...



Gotta be Space Balls. Helmet and the colonel guy!


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 18, 2007)

That was fast... but you got it!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 18, 2007)

*Did Doogie Houser just steal my fucking car?*


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 18, 2007)

Harold- 
Harold and Kumar go to White Castle

Of course you'll still be you in a legal sense... but think of it as a thinner, more attractive, better you than you could ever become without us.


----------



## Marc (Dec 18, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Harold-
> Harold and Kumar go to White Castle
> 
> Of course you'll still be you in a legal sense... but think of it as a thinner, more attractive, better you than you could ever become without us.



Dwight Goodman in Dodgeball.


"Mother?"
"No Ruprecht, this is not our mother..."
"Not mother?"

....

"Ruprecht, do you want the genital cuff!?"


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 18, 2007)

Marc said:


> Dwight Goodman in Dodgeball.
> 
> 
> "Mother?"
> ...



Dirty Rotten Scoundrels.

Steve Martin (Ruprecht/Freddy) and Michael Cain


----------



## Marc (Dec 18, 2007)

Indeed.  A classic- you're up.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 18, 2007)

If it grows from the ground, it's probably okay.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 19, 2007)

No eye deer w/this one...


----------



## Paul (Dec 19, 2007)

I know it, just can't place it at the mo'


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 19, 2007)

Let me know if you guys want a hint . . .


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 19, 2007)

Sounds familiar but I'm not sure......


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 19, 2007)

It's recent.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 19, 2007)

knocked up?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 19, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> knocked up?



Right-O, got the character?


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 19, 2007)

Ben's dad- but I don't know his name.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 19, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Ben's dad- but I don't know his name.



I'm not sure if he has a name in the movie. Well, you're up.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 19, 2007)

7 chipmunks twirling on a branch, eating lots of sunflowers on my uncle's ranch. You know that old children's tale from the sea. It's like you're dreaming about Gorgonzola cheese when it's clearly Brie time, baby!!


----------



## Paul (Dec 19, 2007)

Uh, yeah...no.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh come on! This one is SO easy!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 19, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Oh come on! This one is SO easy!



Uh, I don't know. I looked it up and even though I've seen the movie a couple times. I didn't remember that quote.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 19, 2007)

: /


----------



## Marc (Dec 19, 2007)

Stump-ed.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 19, 2007)

You guys are killin' me here... 

Ok fine- same speech, different quote:

*
A: Step into my office!

B: Why?

A: Cuz you're f---ing fired!*


----------



## Paul (Dec 19, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Uh, I don't know. I looked it up and even though I've seen the movie a couple times. I didn't remember that quote.



Same here. Go figure....


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 19, 2007)

U-G-H

For those who didn't google: the hitch-hiker from something about mary. Next: 

*I thought all actors were egotistical hypochondriac sissies*


----------



## Paul (Dec 19, 2007)

Izzat Stoker Ace?


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 19, 2007)

You got it


----------



## Paul (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll loft a softball fer y'all:

"*It's... it's... it's indescribably beautiful! It reminds me of the Fourth of July! *"


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 20, 2007)

Paul said:


> "*It's... it's... it's indescribably beautiful! It reminds me of the Fourth of July! *"



A Christmas story, don't remember characters name.


----------



## Paul (Dec 20, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> A Christmas story, don't remember characters name.



Correct, its the Old Man (Mr. Parker, Ralphie's Dad) upon opening his "Major Award"


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 20, 2007)

*"I don't know why he saved my life. Maybe in those last moments he loved life more than he ever had before. Not just his life, anybody's life, my life. All he'd wanted were the same answers the rest of us want. Where did I come from? Where am I going? How long have I got? All I could do was sit there and watch him die."*


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 21, 2007)

Is that the voice over in Blade Runner by Harrison Ford (Deckard) after Rutger Hauer pulls him back on the roof?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 21, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> Is that the voice over in Blade Runner by Harrison Ford (Deckard) after Rutger Hauer pulls him back on the roof?



That is correct!


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 21, 2007)

Woo-hoo! We're into a genre I remember lines from. 

Okay, totally different genre, now:

"And stay out of the Woolworth!"


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 21, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> Woo-hoo! We're into a genre I remember lines from.
> 
> Okay, totally different genre, now:
> 
> "And stay out of the Woolworth!"



The fat shopkeeper guy who throws George Clooney (Ulysses) out in the street in Oh Brother Where Art Thou......

As my first foray into this thread, here's an easy one and I hope it hasn't already been used:

* "Say Lou, didya hear the one about the guy who couldn't afford personalized plates so he went and changed his name to J3L2404? 

Lou: Yah, that's a good one. "*


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 23, 2007)

You got it! And considering two days of silence, I suspect you may have us stumped...


----------



## Paul (Dec 23, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> The fat shopkeeper guy who throws George Clooney (Ulysses) out in the street in Oh Brother Where Art Thou......
> 
> As my first foray into this thread, here's an easy one and I hope it hasn't already been used:
> 
> ...





MichaelJ said:


> You got it! And considering two days of silence, I suspect you may have us stumped...



Oh not at all, That's Margie Gundersen in Fargo


----------



## Paul (Dec 23, 2007)

*You know.....for kids!*


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 24, 2007)

Paul said:


> *You know.....for kids!*



Is that the Tim Robbins character from the Hudsucker Proxy?

*Kids are starving in India and you're walking around with a sombrero full of peanuts.*


----------



## Paul (Dec 24, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Is that the Tim Robbins character from the Hudsucker Proxy?
> 
> *Kids are starving in India and you're walking around with a sombrero full of peanuts.*



Yup, decided to keep with the Coen bros. theme. :smile:


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 26, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> *Kids are starving in India and you're walking around with a sombrero full of peanuts.*



Anybody?


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 26, 2007)

hmm...nope...


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 26, 2007)

Apparently it's a movie I've seen countless times, I'm disappointed I didn't recognize it. In my defense, I may never have seen it sober.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 26, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> *Kids are starving in India and you're walking around with a sombrero full of peanuts.*



Tripper (Bill Murray) from Meatballs. I figured there were enough Bill Murray fans here someone would get it.

So I'll try to make this easier:

*What's the matter? WHAT'S THE MATTER? I will tell you "what's the matter!" I go out of my way for you! I do everything to try and make you happy. I feed you, I clean you, I dress you, and what thanks do I get? "Oh, you bought the wrong paper, Anne, I can't write on this paper, Anne!" Well, I'll get your stupid paper but you just better start showing me a little appreciation around here, Mr. MAN!*


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 27, 2007)

That would be Kathy Bates in _Misery_. 

To be honest, I didn't recognize it from the movie; I remember it from the book, oh so many years ago!


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 27, 2007)

Your next quote: "Greetings and salutations"


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 27, 2007)

Heathers?


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 27, 2007)

Bingo! Christian Slater as JD.

Take it away, MRG...


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 27, 2007)

This one's more a regional character but someone's bound to get it:

*Gold is at a twenty year high!*


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 27, 2007)

Seen the commercial many times, but can't think of the guy.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 27, 2007)

Is it the guy from the Toms pawn shop commercial?


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 27, 2007)

o3jeff said:


> Is it the guy from the Toms pawn shop commercial?



Good ol' Tom! Yer up.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 27, 2007)

I can't think of one quick and have run off to my meeting. If somone has one, post it.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 28, 2007)

*no! I Can't stop yelling! 'Cuz that's just how I talk! Haven't you ever seen my mooovies? Juice? That was a good one! Deep Blue Sea? They ate me! A F---ing shark ate me!*


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 28, 2007)

Can we stick to movie quotes? No one's going to respond much if we start going with local commercials and tv shows.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, the game started with Homer Simpson, but if you want to do strictly movie quotes, here's one:

But wouldn't it be great if number one this Christmas wasn't some smug teenager but an old ex-heroin addict searching for a comeback at any price? All those young popsters come Christmas Day, they'll be stretched out naked with a cute bird balancing on their balls and I'll be stuck in some dingy flat with me manager, Joe, ugliest man in the world, ----- miserable because our ---- gamble didn't pay off. So if you believe in Father Christmas, children, like your Uncle Billy does, buy my festering turd of a record. And particularly enjoy the incredible crassness of the moment when we try to squeeze an extra syllable into the fourth line.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 28, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> But wouldn't it be great if number one this Christmas wasn't some smug teenager but an old ex-heroin addict searching for a comeback at any price? All those young popsters come Christmas Day, they'll be stretched out naked with a cute bird balancing on their balls and I'll be stuck in some dingy flat with me manager, Joe, ugliest man in the world, ----- miserable because our ---- gamble didn't pay off. So if you believe in Father Christmas, children, like your Uncle Billy does, buy my festering turd of a record. And particularly enjoy the incredible crassness of the moment when we try to squeeze an extra syllable into the fourth line.



Sad to admit I know this one, but thats the aging pop star guy from Love Actually.



MRGisevil said:


> Well, the game started with Homer Simpson, but if you want to do strictly movie quotes, here's one:



Sorry about that, I guess keep it to nationally known characters?


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 28, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Sad to admit I know this one, but thats the aging pop star guy from Love Actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that, I guess keep it to nationally known characters?



Oh, it's fine, I don't care. We can do movie quotes. And you're up!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 28, 2007)

C1: What exactly do you do, Mr. Number Two?
C2: That's my business. Now if you'll excuse, I have to go to the little boys' room.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 28, 2007)

Austin Powers & Number Two, International Man of Mystery


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 28, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Austin Powers & Number Two, International Man of Mystery



Groovy baby, you're on:


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 28, 2007)

lol this is gettin tough...

*You see, old friend? I brought more soldiers than you did. *


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 31, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Anyone?



I looked it up, but I haven't even seen that movie.

I guess you win? :wink:


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok, here's a ridiculously easy one for the sake of getting the game going again.

*The first rule of fight club is.... you do not talk about fight club. The second rule of fight club is.... You do not talk about fight club!!!*


----------



## severine (Dec 31, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Ok, here's a ridiculously easy one for the sake of getting the game going again.
> 
> *The first rule of fight club is.... you do not talk about fight club. The second rule of fight club is.... You do not talk about fight club!!!*


Uhhh... "Fight Club"?  LOL


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 31, 2007)

severine said:


> Uhhh... "Fight Club"?  LOL



Yer up


----------



## severine (Dec 31, 2007)

_ I create feelings in others that they themselves don't understand._


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 1, 2008)

severine said:


> _ I create feelings in others that they themselves don't understand._



Got me.


----------



## severine (Jan 2, 2008)

How about another hint?

This should make it really obvious, if you've seen the movie...

_Okay, here we go. Focus. Speed. I am speed. One winner, forty-two losers. I eat losers for breakfast. Breakfast? Maybe I should have had breakfast? Brekkie could be good for me. No, no, no, focus. Speed. Faster than fast, quicker than quick. I am Lightning._


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2008)

severine said:


> How about another hint?
> 
> This should make it really obvious, if you've seen the movie...
> 
> _Okay, here we go. Focus. Speed. I am speed. One winner, forty-two losers. I eat losers for breakfast. Breakfast? Maybe I should have had breakfast? Brekkie could be good for me. No, no, no, focus. Speed. Faster than fast, quicker than quick. I am Lightning._



LOL Those with kids should be able to get this one...


----------



## severine (Jan 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> LOL Those with kids should be able to get this one...


Can you tell what we've been watching a lot of lately? :roll: :lol:


----------



## Paul (Jan 2, 2008)

Lightning McQueen in Cars?


----------



## severine (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul said:


> Lightning McQueen in Cars?


You got it!

Your turn!


----------



## Paul (Jan 2, 2008)

*Paul Power... Paul for President... Paul... Promise... Progress... Peanut... *


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 2, 2008)

You after a couple margueritas?  I kid, I kid. That'd be Paul Metzer from Election.


----------



## Paul (Jan 2, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> You after a couple margueritas?  I kid, I kid. That'd be Paul Metzer from Election.



Yes to both.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 2, 2008)

*All right, but apart from the sanitation, medicine, education, wine, public order, irrigation, roads, the fresh water system and public health, what have the Romans ever done for us?*


----------



## Paul (Jan 2, 2008)

The head of the Judean People's Front ,or is it People's Front of Judea? (John Cleese) in The Life of Brian.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 2, 2008)

Yer up...and bonus points for knowing both the Judean People's Front and People's Front of Judea!


----------



## Paul (Jan 2, 2008)

*Oh look at this, I got blueberry syrup on my safari jacket. *


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know Pauls quote, but I'm watching this on tv right now and it cracked me up:

*You gonna give me my car, or do I gotta go to your house and shove your dog's head down the toilet?*


----------



## Paul (Jan 4, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't know Pauls quote, but I'm watching this on tv right now and it cracked me up:
> 
> *You gonna give me my car, or do I gotta go to your house and shove your dog's head down the toilet?*



Repo Man - I think it was Miner that said it.

Hint to the above: *Easiest thing in the world.* and *I got IBS.*


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah... still lost...


----------



## Paul (Jan 4, 2008)

*Me and Mountain Girl...*


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 4, 2008)

Paul said:


> Repo Man - I think it was Miner that said it.[/B]



Right, but it was just the black guy in the repo office trying to get his car back.


----------



## Paul (Jan 4, 2008)

Jeez.... still no one? I made it super easy....


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 4, 2008)

Paul said:


> Jeez.... still no one? I made it super easy....



Never saw that movie.


----------



## Paul (Jan 4, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Never saw that movie.



Definitely not one of their best, but it had its moments. He was one of them.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 4, 2008)

Paul said:


> Repo Man



Watched it *last night*. D'oh! Just a bit too late...


----------



## Paul (Jan 8, 2008)

Trying to kick-start a lethargic thread...

*There he goes. One of God's own prototypes. A high-powered mutant of some kind never even considered for mass production. Too weird to live, and too rare to die. *


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 8, 2008)

Paul said:


> Trying to kick-start a lethargic thread...
> 
> *There he goes. One of God's own prototypes. A high-powered mutant of some kind never even considered for mass production. Too weird to live, and too rare to die. *



Johnny Dep in Fear and Loathing?


----------



## Paul (Jan 8, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Johnny Dep in Fear and Loathing?



Raoul Duke (Hunter S. Thompson) indeed.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 8, 2008)

This is probably easy:

*I can tell you the license plate numbers of all six cars outside. I can tell you that our waitress is left-handed and the guy sitting up at the counter weighs two hundred fifteen pounds and knows how to handle himself. I know the best place to look for a gun is the cab of the gray truck outside, and at this altitude, I can run flat out for a half mile before my hands start shaking.*


----------



## bvibert (Jan 8, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> This is probably easy:
> 
> *I can tell you the license plate numbers of all six cars outside. I can tell you that our waitress is left-handed and the guy sitting up at the counter weighs two hundred fifteen pounds and knows how to handle himself. I know the best place to look for a gun is the cab of the gray truck outside, and at this altitude, I can run flat out for a half mile before my hands start shaking.*



Jason Bourne, Bourne Identity

If I got it, then it was too easy...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Jason Bourne, Bourne Identity
> 
> If I got it, then it was too easy...



Right on, nice to have some fresh blood here. Yer up . . .


----------



## bvibert (Jan 8, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Right on, nice to have some fresh blood here. Yer up . . .



See, that's the problem with me playing this game, I don't know any good quotes.

This should be easy...
*I can see your dirty pillows. Everyone will.*


----------



## Paul (Jan 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> See, that's the problem with me playing this game, I don't know any good quotes.
> 
> This should be easy...
> *I can see your dirty pillows. Everyone will.*



Mrs. White (Carrie's Mom) - Carrie

(interesting choice)

*You're not someone I could get interested in, Craig, you play with dolls. *


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 9, 2008)

Paul said:


> Mrs. White (Carrie's Mom) - Carrie
> 
> (interesting choice)
> 
> *You're not someone I could get interested in, Craig, you play with dolls. *




Maxine from Being John Malkovich.

*You're like one of those Chatty Cathy dolls except I'm not pulling the string, you are. Blah! Blah! Blah!*


----------



## Paul (Jan 11, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Maxine from Being John Malkovich.
> 
> *You're like one of those Chatty Cathy dolls except I'm not pulling the string, you are. Blah! Blah! Blah!*



Planes, Trains and Automobiles - Steve Martin's Character.

*When you have to shoot, shoot, don't talk.*


----------



## Marc (Jan 11, 2008)

Paul said:


> Planes, Trains and Automobiles - Steve Martin's Character.
> 
> *When you have to shoot, shoot, don't talk.*



Tuco (Elli Wallach) - The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


*If it's lost underwater, he finds it.  If it's sunk, he brings it up.  And if it's in the way, he moves it!*


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 17, 2008)

I'll pick this thread back up with this quote

“We do not have a telephone. The master would not approve of such devices”"


----------



## Paul (Jan 17, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> I'll pick this thread back up with this quote
> 
> “We do not have a telephone. The master would not approve of such devices”"



Riff Raff - The Rocky Horror Picture Show ?

Not sure about Marc's but I want to say one of the Characters in The Life Aquatic with Steve Zizzou?

Edit: Nope, Duh!!!!


----------



## Marc (Jan 17, 2008)

Jeez, mine wasn't all that hard... if you like movies that don't suck ass, at any rate.


----------



## Paul (Jan 17, 2008)

Marc said:


> Jeez, mine wasn't all that hard... if you like movies that don't suck ass, at any rate.



No, I googled it and while the movie and character didn't come-up in the search, the real-life phrase did. I may not have been in the Navy, but I was a Diving instructor. I liked that movie a hella lot.

It was a real forehead smacking moment.


----------



## Marc (Jan 17, 2008)

Paul said:


> No, I googled it and while the movie and character didn't come-up in the search, the real-life phrase did. I may not have been in the Navy, but I was a Diving instructor. I liked that movie a hella lot.
> 
> It was a real forehead smacking moment.



muff diving?


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 17, 2008)

not rocky horror for mine...not really close, either.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 22, 2008)

OK kids, sit down. David's is the hands of fate and Marc's is men of honor.

*I want to be an explorer, like the Great Magellan.*


----------



## Paul (Jan 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> muff diving?



Do you need instruction for that?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 23, 2008)

Paul said:


> Do you need instruction for that?



Marc probably has the manual memorized, he's just lacking in the practice department. :razz:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 23, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> OK kids, sit down. David's is the hands of fate and Marc's is men of honor.
> 
> *I want to be an explorer, like the Great Magellan.*



Truman from the Truman Show.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 23, 2008)

Easy:

A: *I heard she got breast reduction surgery.*
B: *What? That's like slapping God across the face for giving you a beautiful gift.*


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Easy:
> 
> A: *I heard she got breast reduction surgery.*
> B: *What? That's like slapping God across the face for giving you a beautiful gift.*



Superbad... don't remember the character's names.

*
"What are you doing?"

"Stealin' your woman"

"..... Take her."*


----------

